# Craftsman compressor knocking question??



## Earz (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got an older Craftsman 5HP 20 Gal, Model 919.176850, compressor that is very loud - almost a knocking noise. I recently pulled the pump off to replace a leaking oil pan gasket and noticed that the crankshaft has considerable side play. I'm thinking this may be the cause of the noise. Both cylinders look perfect and i pulled both rod caps off and the crank and rods both look good. As far as I can tell by looking at the parts diagram, the only bearings are needle bearings. The bearing opposite the flywheel (# 76) is flush with the crankcase. I'm thinking that if I drive the bearing in a bit, it will eliminate some of the side to side movement of the crank. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I believe where #83 is that there should be shims in that area to provide end play adjustment.


----------

